# Do you have a voice for your Golden?



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

Sometimes we 'vocalise' what we think Roxy is saying (based on expression, grumbles etc). She has a slightly scottish accent (as my husband is scottish), and a slight lisp? My husband does it better than I do, and can have me in stitches.

Are we insane.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I have my own padded cell too lol, all three of mine each have a slightly different voice


----------



## StickyToedGeckos (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh my Frances has a voice for every animal in our house, and every animal she sees! I think she is accurate on what they are saying 99% of the time!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You mean some people DON'T have voices for their canine children??????????


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I thought that was mandatory when you purchased a dog! Should be in all puppy contracts........

3. What voice will you contribute to your puppy
A. Baby Voice
B. Accent (foreign)
C. Accent (Southern)
D. Manly
E. Diva
F. Princess/Prince 


Jazzys Mom


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes we do impressions of what the girls mihgt sound like if they could speak.... Unfortunately it is not as charming as a Scottish accent!!

It comes out sounding like a femine version of the cartoon character "ScoobyDoo"


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh yes she has her very own voice and I recite her inner monlogue WAY too often!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So I voted that you people were mad and I am the only one who did that???? Now who is the mad one!!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, we all know you are the mad, funny one Hooch...... comes with being a drummer !!!! Not at all like us klutzy horn players !


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

HAHAHA!! I was thinking of asking that very question on the forum the other day but forgot!

I do it, but still use a baby voice for Merlin. I do it so much I have to make sure I keep quiet in public places. 

Merlin calls me mommy. It's amazing the conversations we have....like when I get home.

.....'hi mommy, yes I was a good boy while you were gone...i slept and chewed on my bone and slept and barked at the mean kitty....'

I'm pathetic.......LOL!! but glad to know I'm not alone! lololol!


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Daisy has a very "grover" like voice (Sesamee Street).


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam has a voice like a preschooler, not quite baby voice, but still very little kid sounding. he calls me and Jeff mama and daddy and always tells me how good he was when i was gone and that he missed mama LOL

i really am very pathetic..


----------



## mackenziesdad (Dec 22, 2007)

My wife and I were just talking about this topic! Yes, we certainly speak for Mackenzie...she's quite the wisenheimer!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, yeah. We also have voices for the budgies and the cockatiels. Now that the human kids are out of the house we've really gotten into helping our canine and fids vocalize.

Helaine


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Whew! So we are not alone in this...
Over a year ago there was another thread asking if we speak TO our dogs and I took it one step further and said we actually speak FOR our dog (only had Sidney at the time)... "similar to a talking for a puppet except without having to put your hand up his butt..." I believed is the way I described it. No one else spoke up and most didn't even get the concept of what I was talking about so I just shut-up and assumed we were quite alone in this bit of craziness with our dog. To those who remember that thread, THIS! is what I was referring to and so we are not the only crazy ones on this forum, YIPPPEEE! And how funny is it that WE are in the majority according to the poll so far... could it be the more sane members are avoiding the 'crazy people'? However, though Sidney has long possessed a well defined 'voice' and character, we are still just developing little Sophie's... we just crack each other up with the 'voices', it too bad others on the forum haven't found their dog's voices too.


----------

